
If You Are Using AirDroid, You Are at Huge Security Risks, Disable It Now - scrolib
http://www.scrolib.com/2016/12/airdroid-huge-security-risks-disable/
======
brudgers
Zimperium announcement: [https://blog.zimperium.com/analysis-of-multiple-
vulnerabilit...](https://blog.zimperium.com/analysis-of-multiple-
vulnerabilities-in-airdroid/)

